# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đố ai thay đổi được biểu tượng ổ đĩa CD-Rom

## nguyenhoangcomputer

Hì hì, mọi người biết hông zậy? [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## diamondlotusvn.com

dễ ẹc, đổi biểu tượng ổ CD_ROM thì cũng chẳng qua là đổi biểu tượng 1 ổ đĩa thôi mà, bạn cứ xâm nhập regedit đến khóa HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Explorer
rồi tạo 1 khóa
DriveIcons
rồi tạo 1 khóa con mang tên ký tự ổ đĩa CD_ROM
rồi đặt vào giá trị default của nó là đường dẫn tới file icon thôi, nếu là icon tổng hợp thì phải thêm vào sau đường dẫn đó dấy "," và số thứ tự icon.

----------


## kothemyeuz

Thank thichkhach, bằng cách như vậy chúng ta cũng có thể thay đổi được bất cứ ổ đĩa nào, ổ A:, kể cả USB...
[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## khoaicukhom

tạo file autorun.inf hì hì

----------


## thuthuy7794

Sử dung một số phần mềm như: tune-up; icon manages

----------


## thuctapseonx01

> dễ ẹc, đổi biểu tượng ổ CD_ROM thì cũng chẳng qua là đổi biểu tượng 1 ổ đĩa thôi mà, bạn cứ xâm nhập regedit đến khóa HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Explorer
> rồi tạo 1 khóa
> DriveIcons
> rồi tạo 1 khóa con mang tên ký tự ổ đĩa CD_ROM
> rồi đặt vào giá trị default của nó là đường dẫn tới file icon thôi, nếu là icon tổng hợp thì phải thêm vào sau đường dẫn đó dấy "," và số thứ tự icon.


icon tổng hợp là sao hả bác

----------


## baoquyen3005

Quá dễ, icon tổng hợp mà không bít ư ???

----------

